# Smoked Bass and Pike



## doubles shooter (Dec 6, 2014)

While I'm waiting for my CB to finish in the cure, I decided to do up some Bass and Pike fillets. I used BearCarver's salmon brine for my first fish in too many years.

I followed his method step by step however I only brined for 3 hours due to the lean nature of the fish. To me, it was perfect and I will be repeating it soon.

Out of the brine drying a bit.













fish2.JPG



__ doubles shooter
__ Dec 6, 2014






.













fish 1.JPG



__ doubles shooter
__ Dec 6, 2014






Packaging it up.













p2.JPG



__ doubles shooter
__ Dec 6, 2014


















p1.JPG



__ doubles shooter
__ Dec 6, 2014






Never been crazy about eating Bass, but I can get used to doing it this way.


----------



## reinhard (Dec 6, 2014)

Looks great!!! I've pickled pike but never smoked them [have to try].  I have smoked white bass with good results. I'll have to look up Bears brine to try as well.  Reinhard


----------

